# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  gdje odlazete "prljave" platnene?

## galadriel

evo, zanima me postoji li neka posebna kanta za odlaganje pelena do pranja, gdje ju nabaviti ili da improviziram?

----------


## tomita

Improviziraj. Kupi kakugod kantu koja ti se sviđa i dimenzijama odgovara prostoru u kojem ćeš ju držati. Ja imam običnu kantu s poklopcem za 30tak kn. 
Evo se ovdje pisalo o tome: kanta za platnene...?

----------


## galadriel

thanx

----------


## Engls

Ja ih držim u lavoru,a perem ih svaki 3-4 dan i sve 5.

----------


## Dolisa

Ja isto drzim u obicnoj, najobicnijoj kanti (bez poklopca), perem otprilike svaki drugi dan, i sve ok.

----------


## Davor

ee.. bilo nekad...

u kantu vulgaris s poklopcem bi pljusnuli par litara vode i 2 dl octa i to je onda moglo stajati par dana

----------


## Ivana B-G

ja ih najprije bacim preko ruba kade, da se malo prosuse, pa ih ubacim u najobicniju kantu (s poklopcem, ali ne skroz zatvorena, nego ono nakrivljeno), btw. kanta je stojala 13 kuna   :Grin:  , i perem ih svaki 2./3. dan.

----------

